# Yet another nail in the coffin of the RRHOF



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Another year passes without a nomination for Rush.

But hey, the Beatie Boys are in.


Whether or not you're a fan, denying Rush's impact and influence on modern rock music seems pretty obtuse to me.

That place is a joke and even if they ultimately bow to pressure or come to their senses it will be too little too late in my opinion.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

While I think that not including Rush in the RRHOF is definitely ridiculous, I am pretty sure they will be admitted very soon. Although it is to their credit in my view - I think the problem with Rush is that the band has never really been easy to categorize or fit into any of the larger 'genres' of Rock music, and they have never been 'pretty' (in a Hollywood sense) or 'shocking' or 'really weird' either. In addition, although they have always been a popular and well-regarded band (well, after they quit playing high-school dances anyway), they are not as popular with the 'Rolling Stone Magazine' and 'US magazine' paparazzi...maybe they're too Canadian? Anyway, it sure would be nice to see them inducted soon!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Beastie Boys deserve to be there. Throw away their joke first album, and they did some great, great stuff for many years.

As for Rush, never really been a fan (just like a few tunes). Not sure what to say about it, no real strong feelings either way.

TG


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice to see the Beasties get all the props they can. They deserve it. Genre busting music is what they created.

Don't see how the Beasties getting in is a mutually exclusive event with Rush getting in. Are their limited spaces in the fantasy land they call the RRHOF?


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Rolling Stone magazine announced that the RRHOF nominees for 2011 include first-time nominees Bon Jovi, Alice Cooper, Tom Waits, Donovan and Neil Diamond, plus previously nominated acts LL Cool J, J. Geils Band, Beastie Boys, Donna Summer, Chic, Dr. John, Laura Nyro, Joe Tex, Darlene Love and Chuck Willis. Artists must have released their first single in 1985 or earlier to be eligible in 2011. The top vote-getters will be announced in December, and formally inducted on March 14th 2011 at the Waldorf Astoria in New York City.

Apparently, the two camps of fans most upset because their artists names did not appear on the 2011 list are the 'KISS' and 'Rush' fans.

In terms of numbers, there doesn't appear to be any set number, but they seem to induct between 5 and 11 artists (including groups) each year.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I'd briefly considered going to Cleveland if only to go see the RRHOF. But with no Lebron...and the continued snub of Rush...why bother? Statistically Rush's sales place them third behind The Beatles and The Rolling Stones for the most consecutive gold or platinum studio albums by a rock band. Not to mention that in Contents Under Pressure its stated that a Cleveland DJ, Donna Halper, gets thanked for getting the ball rolling by tossing Working Man into the rotation with listeners thinking it was new Zeppelin. You'd think Cleveland would embrace Rush and the RRHOF would get their act together. Put Rush and KISS in at the same time. They toured together, know and respect each other...nah that makes too much sense.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I don't care one way or the other about who gets in. I love some Beastie Boys stuff. I love some Rush stuff. 

They really need to stop calling it the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame though. It's called *music*.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Alex Csank said:


> Rolling Stone magazine announced that the RRHOF nominees for 2011 include first-time nominees Bon Jovi, Alice Cooper, Tom Waits, Donovan and Neil Diamond, plus previously nominated acts LL Cool J, J. Geils Band, Beastie Boys, Donna Summer, Chic, Dr. John, Laura Nyro, Joe Tex, Darlene Love and Chuck Willis.


that says all anyone needs to know right there. 

certain artists should go in without discussion. alice cooper is one of those. however, neil diamond, donna summer, ll cool j are not rock, and you'll never in a million years convince me that they were in any way shape or form even remotely rock. tom waits? awesome talent, but not rock. chic? it's enough to make me freak out! they're not rock. dr john? not rock. not even very cool. laura nyro? not only is she not rock, but she also has the most annoying voice this side of yoko ono. darlene love? well ok, that's rock, in an oldies sorta way. i dunno if she's hall of fame material though. chuck willis, ok, he's oldies rock too, but if he hasn't made it in there already, nuff said. lastly, bon jovi. he is to rock and roll, what a festering boil is to my ass. the rock and roll hall of fame has no cred what so ever


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

love the beastie's, can't stand rush...but both deserve to be in there

IMHO, there are lots of other bands that deserve to be in there more than either BB or rush


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

Beastie Boys went lame after Check Your Head (92)........for real!!!!! Even at that point I was tired of their formula........not much variation.

Rush for the WIN!!!!!!!!................well maybe next time.

J


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I can't name a single Beastie Boys song, describe their sound, or tell you anything about them. I'll do a little YouTubing to rectify that, but seriously, they're completely under my radar. If they were radio friendly, I wouldn't know them. Sometimes I gauge these things by guitar student requests and I can seriously say that Rush is a huge draw and no one has ever requested BB as far as I can remember.

Rush however, I saw them back in the '70s and have listened to them ever since. They're still working too.

The whole hall of fame thing kinda seems like an anti-rock sensibility to me. However the exclusion of Rush at the expense of many non-rock acts just seems stupid. 

Peace, Mooh.

Edit: I just listened to samples of several songs on YouTube. Nope, I can't dig BB at all so far. I did recognize one title but not the song (Fight For Your Right?).


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Considering that Madonna became a member of the RROHF even before more deserving artists, I would think Lady Gaga will probably be there before Rush.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Mooh said:


> Edit: I just listened to samples of several songs on YouTube. Nope, I can't dig BB at all so far. I did recognize one title but not the song (Fight For Your Right?).


that song is the one they have said many times they wish they didn't do. it got them so much attention for what they basically said was intended as album filler. side note, the solo on that song is kerry king from slayer. they do have some cool stuff, but they're not for everyone. maybe i like them because during their heyday, i also listened to some of the rap stuff that was coming out at the time, like ice-t, nwa, etc. either way, beastie boys were only rock by the loosest of definitions.

aside from all that, rush's contribution to music, period - imo puts them above scrutiny.
the other day i was sitting here with my guitar, annoying the neighbors. (and my wife)
my stepson came in with 2 of his buds. one comes over and says "oh, cool! i used to play guitar too" i said "why did you stop?" and he replied "'cause now i play drums."
"oh, that's cool" i say, "who do you like as a drummer?"
"i like lars from mettalica" well, of course i think lars is a snotrag, but i keep that to myself. 
i say "how about neil pert?" (i know better than to ask about buddy rich, but neil pert is still current) and he says "i never heard of that guy"
*CUE THE SCRATCHING RECORD SOUND* "wait - what? you play drums, in a garage band, and you don't know who neil pert is? do you not listen to rush?"
no, i've heard of them guys, but i don't think i ever heard any of their stuff"
i could have actually crapped a for real, actual brick. i end the conversation by eplaining to him that pert is probably one of the top 3 most important drummers EVER, and he should check out some stuff by rush, easily found on youtube. he gives me a look as if i am crazy for thinking anyone could be cooler than lars, (ugh, i almost threw up in my mouth over that thought) and he and my stepson continue to eat all the snacks in the house, and drink all my gatorade.
if ever we needed a jack black-eque school of rock, it is now


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, I hasten to remind you that it is the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame, not the Rock Hall of Fame. In other words, it incorporates all western music directed at a youth market, commencing with the early 1950's, and NOT just harder rock, directed at a certain segment of the youth market from the late 1960's onward. For me, deserving entry is a matter of influence and stature within the profession and history of the idiom, not record sales. Once you get past their first half dozen singles, how many records did the Kinks ever sell? But do they deserve to be there? You betcha, because untold numbers of people in the industry or even peripheral to it (doofuses like me struggling to learn the solos) were impacted by the Kinks.

So when a guy like Elton John, who has not only sold a bazillion records, but also influenced many other performers himself, comes on Elvis Costello's show and openly declares (and demonstrates) how much he stole from, and owes, Laura Nyro, then I should think she deserves to be honoured. Tom Waits has been exploring the outer realms since before the freaking Beastie Boys were born. I first saw him as an opening act for Frank Zappa somewhere around 1974 or so, and at that point he was already well into critical appreciation and doing stuff you never thought of.

I think the biggest flaw of the RRHOF, though, is that there are too many inductees, and they get inducted as groups. In some respects, I suppose all the members of, say, the J. Geils Band contribute to the band, so it would seem disingenuous to provide entry for J. Geils, while ignoring Peter Wolf, Magic Dick, Seth Justman, et al., the same way it would seem unjust to induct Ray Davies but ignore Dave Davies. But in sport HOFs, individuals get inducted, not whole teams. To my mind, that gives you the latitude to be picky about who gets inducted, and do so on the basis of contribution rather than album sales. But like I say, there are plenty of circumstances where it would be foolish to ignore all the people who contributed to the achievements of the band.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Well the thing of it is, RUSH DO NOT CARE. They are VERY sincere when they talk about not giving a damn about being inducted and I believe them. They've had a very creative and lucrative 40 year career, are extremely well respected amongst their peers, they have not compromised what they do or how they do it and have rabid fans all over the world. AND, they can still walk down the street unmolested. Neil Peart certainly does not want to be recognisable and held hostage to fame... Meh, leave em be.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> AND, they can still walk down the street unmolested. Neil Peart certainly does not want to be recognisable and held hostage to fame... Meh, leave em be.


well, molesting people is just....weird. unless your a japanese salaryman on a subway in tokyo. all that saide, i did hear once that pert was seen quite often on the west end of toronto, walking about as if he was a mere mortal. cyclist i know said he ran into him in a blockbuster, and was a pretty low-key kinda guy


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> well, molesting people is just....weird. unless your a japanese salaryman on a subway in tokyo. all that saide, i did hear once that pert was seen quite often on the west end of toronto, walking about as if he was a mere mortal. cyclist i know said he ran into him in a blockbuster, and was a pretty low-key kinda guy


I've run in to both Lee and Peart in Toronto...walking around like average guys. I didn't talk to Peart. I did talk to Geddy and he was extremely nice.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

In many ways it seems "un-Rock N Roll" to have a R&R Hall of Fame--because it creates some sort of hierarchy or authority--no matter how artificial.

So have your own HOF in your head, and induct whoever you want.

Then Rush can be there and whoeever ese you want.

I know who impacted me the most, and who I like--I don't care if anyone else agrees or not.
And that is Rock N Roll.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

zontar said:


> In many ways it seems "un-Rock N Roll" to have a R&R Hall of Fame.


^ I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

zontar said:


> In many ways it seems "un-Rock N Roll" to have a R&R Hall of Fame...


Yeah, but we now have Nirvana and Zappa in Muzak form, playing at dentist's offices, elevators and on 'telephone hold sounds'; I could understand the 'Sir' Paul thing, but 'Sir' Mick Jagger?!?! Or how about Ozzy singing for the Queen's Jubilee?!?!?! Bob Dylan...the original KING of protest music playing for the U.S. President in a time of 'stupid' and prolonged war?!?!?!? The next thing you know, Robert Plant will be doing a 'Country' album......oops, too late!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

quite the sharp point. no argument from me. bu you left out the johnny rotten burger king commercial, and the rage against the machine nike commercial.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Alex Csank said:


> Robert Plant will be doing a 'Country' album......oops, too late!


Yeah well at least it's relevant and it's good, unlike Ozzy's or the Stones last several albums. But I totally agree with you on the muzac thing! ICK!


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Yeah well at least it's relevant and it's good, unlike Ozzy's or the Stones last several albums. But I totally agree with you on the muzac thing! ICK!


Hey...there's nothing wrong with Robert recording whatever he wants to record...I actually like 'some' of it. Here's a version of 'Smells Like Teen Spirit' done by a fellow Canoodlian : SmellsLikeTeenSpirit. Oh, and while you're at it, check out these little 'dittys':SmokeOnTheWater and IronMan.

Pretty soon you'll be dancing to "The white zone is for loading and unloading only. If you must load or unload, come to the white zone."


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Alex Csank said:


> Hey...there's nothing wrong with Robert recording whatever he wants to record...I actually like 'some' of it. Here's a version of 'Smells Like Teen Spirit' done by a fellow Canoodlian : SmellsLikeTeenSpirit. Oh, and while you're at it, check out these little 'dittys':SmokeOnTheWater and IronMan.
> 
> Pretty soon you'll be dancing to "The white zone is for loading and unloading only. If you must load or unload, come to the white zone."


The minute THAT happenes I'm sure Frank will surely haunt the creator!!!! Unless of course it's at an airport, he may like that.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Alex Csank said:


> Rolling Stone magazine announced that the RRHOF nominees for 2011 include first-time nominees Bon Jovi, Alice Cooper, Tom Waits, Donovan and Neil Diamond, plus previously nominated acts LL Cool J, J. Geils Band, Beastie Boys, Donna Summer, Chic, Dr. John, Laura Nyro, Joe Tex, Darlene Love and Chuck Willis. Artists must have released their first single in 1985 or earlier to be eligible in 2011. The top vote-getters will be announced in December, and formally inducted on March 14th 2011 at the Waldorf Astoria in New York City.
> 
> Apparently, the two camps of fans most upset because their artists names did not appear on the 2011 list are the 'KISS' and 'Rush' fans.
> 
> In terms of numbers, there doesn't appear to be any set number, but they seem to induct between 5 and 11 artists (including groups) each year.


I think I have a bigger problem with J. Geils band being in that list than Beasties.
I recall 1 album by JGB with maybe 2 hits on it back in the early 80's.
That puts them 1 big notch below Asia or The Tubes, IMO.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Diablo said:


> I think I have a bigger problem with J. Geils band being in that list than Beasties.
> I recall 1 album by JGB with maybe 2 hits on it back in the early 80's.
> That puts them 1 big notch below Asia or The Tubes, IMO.


mostly i don't want to argue because i'm really no fan of j giels band. however, i feel i should mention that although i agree the tubes might not belong in the hall of fame, they were actually a pretty cool band. back in the day me and my buddies used to laugh at them because of the video "talk to ya later". but one day another guy was playin their other stuff, and i was like, "who's this? they sound kinda cool" when he said "the tubes" i was really surprised.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

The Tubes were REALLY big in parts of the USA and around the world, just not so much in Canada (except Montreal). There early works were spectacular and included such wonders as: "Young and Rich", "Proud to be an American", "What do you want from life?", "Don't Touch Me There!", "White Punks On Dope" and others.  These were all big hits and very influential to other musicians in the mid to late '70s in places like New York City and Los Angeles.
[video=youtube;kP8nGNbk7oQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kP8nGNbk7oQ[/video]


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

Good album. My favorite is 'Madam, that's Adam".


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Good album. My favorite is 'Madam, that's Adam".


I totally agree!! The guitar work by 'Sputnick' on that song is awesome too.

"Hey man, like, like check this out man, really, I mean listen! I was countin' the holes in the acoustic tile ceiling, you know...
Mumbling and fumbling with them little buttons on my mattress you know, that hold it together...
So anyways, my mind strays and the tricks that my memory plays...
Like fascination and abomination on a biblical Broadway stage...
Like dancers and singers and a fully landscaped gospel group and the harmony and whatever...
and Dinosaurs eatin' like veggie burgers at the snack bar out front in the lobby, you know...
So anyways on the same stage is me, naked like an empty page!
That's when I heard him!
Like a director's voice with too much echo...
I guess he was talkin' to yours truly, I mean me!!"

And for the guitarists here in this forum, one of the best lines from rock is by the Tubes, from their song "Proud to be an American": 
"I'm proud to be an American...
Because we got department stores full of cheap guitars...
But when Sputnik plays 'em, you just go go go go!!!"


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> mostly i don't want to argue because i'm really no fan of j giels band. however, i feel i should mention that although i agree the tubes might not belong in the hall of fame, they were actually a pretty cool band. back in the day me and my buddies used to laugh at them because of the video "talk to ya later". but one day another guy was playin their other stuff, and i was like, "who's this? they sound kinda cool" when he said "the tubes" i was really surprised.



Actually, my point wasnt a knock against The Tubes (or Asia), more that if either of those 2 bands havent been deemed HOF worthy, why would the lesser (IMO) J. Geils?


----------

